# spirallis or albida?



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

*spiralis or albida?*

Anyone can help me to identify these tall crypts? Thanks 










Jeffrey


----------



## Hispid (Feb 3, 2005)

As per usual with a crypt no flower no chance however I have to say niiiice plant. Gun to my head I would say C. albida.

Cheers Tony


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think they are spiralis. I have some that look similar sold to me as spiralis, and they have the same green midrib with the rest of the blade brown. They are way too tall for albida.


----------

